# Just out of Interest



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Who else is around the Elgin area who details cars to a VERY high standard ?

Thanks.

Glen


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Give the polished bliss boys a shout.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Portfolio here...

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/detailing.html


----------



## cmcm3 (Sep 30, 2006)

Glen, am I totally halucinating or did you not change from your M3 to a RED RS6? The one in your photo looks distinctly blue or black?


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

LOL, I was buying a red RS6 but the deal fell through with Audi

So ive now got a 03 plate Blue one what a car.

Thanks for the link guys, on to it now


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Portfolio here...
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/detailing.html


cant wait for this, the polished bliss team are gonna blitz my Audi sometime very soon


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Cant wait for the writeup, love Audi's!


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Me either mate, I think im right on the edge of there area of coverage so im delighted they are coming this far


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

No worries, I've gone to Newcastle before now to do a Limited Edition 350Z, and I'd go just as far for an RS6! Looking forward to this one...


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

heh heh excellent bud, I just put 4 new tyres on it today, im right in the middle of moving house so It may not be washed between now and the 14th ! And its filthy with road grime


----------



## beedie (Mar 15, 2006)

thats how rich likes them
dirty as f*** 
cant wait for some pics


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

My reputation precedes me! :lol:


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank god !! Because its not been driven or washed in the last few days, no time, cant wait for tmrw


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm going to bed in about an hour so i'm not completely dead at stupid o clock tomoro morning  :lol:


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well the lads are hard at it, they arrived 8am on the DOT !


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dont belive it... get some pics up to show them in action lol


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

heh heh, I would mate but they are over at my other house !

Im sure they are taking plenty shots !


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well folks, Clark and Rich grafted for 12 hours solid, I cannot thank them enough for the fantastic job they have done.

My car looks like it did when it left the showroom, I never believed it possible.

I hope they managed to get some nice pics, I am one very happy customer.


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

bbigman2000 said:


> Well folks, Clark and Rich grafted for 12 hours solid, I cannot thank them enough for the fantastic job they have done.
> 
> My car looks like it did when it left the showroom, I never believed it possible.
> 
> I hope they managed to get some nice pics, I am one very happy customer.


As if they'd do a bad job, given the size of you


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

lmao, superb guys, car daft like myself.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

bbigman2000 said:


> Well folks, Clark and Rich grafted for 12 hours solid, I cannot thank them enough for the fantastic job they have done.
> 
> My car looks like it did when it left the showroom, I never believed it possible.
> 
> I hope they managed to get some nice pics, I am one very happy customer.


Cheers Glen :thumb:

Was a pleasure working on the a car as nice as yours, and glad you are happy with the job 

Rich should have the pics up later on


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks bud, cant wait, ive got a guy coming round later to quote me for refurbing the rims and sorting that piece of lacquer


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

bbigman2000 said:


> Thanks bud, cant wait, ive got a guy coming round later to quote me for refurbing the rims and sorting that piece of lacquer


Nice one, she'll be a minter then! :thumb:


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Come on Rich, im dying to see the piccies


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry, sorry, whenever I take a day out to do a detail everything else stacks up and it takes me the best part of a day to catch up! Here'e the thread...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=16176

Cheers for the feedback, if you get chance to take any daytime pics that would be great - always a bummer to finish in the dark, but some of the shots came out quite arty, no doubt helped by the decent lighting in the garage. Such a cool car! :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

@bbigman2000

I am loving your car, looks fantastic following the attention from the Polished Bliss crew.
Nice to have a fellow Audi RS owner on board. I have a RS2 and a B7 RS4, an RS6 would complete my collection nicely 

How come you have skirting board in your garage? Even I have not gone that far.


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

haha sorry for the delay mate, only just noticed your posting.

Its an Integral garage, and all the neighbours have converted there garage to a utility room and extended there lounge diner.

Im not going to be doing that though, il always have a toy to store in there !!

The RS6 is sold mate, ive ordered up a evo, but hey I have gotta hand it to Audi its the BEST brand ive owned yet, Audi ROCK, fantastic.


----------

